# Tyler had an awesome birthday because of SM



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I want to apologize so much for not posting this earlier today but was at Westminster all day and out for dinner with DH tonight. I'm too tired to take and post pix tonight but promise to tomorrow. Just wanted to pass on special thanks for Birthday and Valentine's Day wishes from Tyler's VDay/BDay secret girlfriend, the one and only Emma.:wub2::tender: Tyler got two beautiful cards and a little stuffed toy champagne bottle of Dog Perignon. So cute.:drinkup: And from two little girls he also loves, Chloe and Summer and their mom Donna D, he got a lobster stuffed toy. My boy got champagne and lobster. Only in America. :rofl: Spoiled much???? :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: And Tyler also got a beautiful card from 4 beautiful girls, Zoey, Tess, Emy and their mom Jane. :heart::heart::heart::heart: I promise to post pix tomorrow. Thank you all for making Tyler's day so special. :wub::wub::grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Tyler!
Sounds like your Mom had a wonderful day of Westminster, dinner, and your bday!
Lobster and Champagne! You scored big time, Tyler. You deserve it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday, Tyler!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday Tyler!!   It's still your birthday on west coast time  I'm super happy to hear that you had a great time and I can't wait to see the pictures handsome little guy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyler, I wished you a H B on Ullana's post as it was also her b-day, but anyhow:

Happy Birthday sweet guy!
I know you have been getting way too much attention of late, but hey, it's your special day & Valentines & all those ladies coming into your home----well, time to take a snooze and count your blessings!
We love you Tyler man.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sue, he has all the girls wanting to wish him a Happy Birthday!!! You go Tyler......Such a cutie pie!!!!!:wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYLER


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

tyler , u are definitely spoiled baby , lobster and champagne , adorable , cant wait to see pics !!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy Belated birthday Tyler!!!!! You are a much-loved little fluff!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!! It arrived on his Birthday and Valentine's Day! I love that Ty and Em each got each other. Just absolute perfection. Lynn so be a matchmaker on million dollar matchmaker LOL!!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday, sweet Tyler!

Hope you had a fantastic day and as I can see you really got spoiled!

Hugs to you and your dear mommy! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tyler!! 
Big hugs for all of us. :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tyler!!!! I hope you enjoy your lobster and champagne! Yummy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How in the world did I miss one of my favorite "nephews" birthday?:smilie_tischkante:

Hope you had a FANTASTIC birthday for a super cute boy...Awntie Dianne could kick herself for forgetting your special day. In fact, I just did! :smstarz:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Canada said:


> Happy Birthday, Tyler!
> Sounds like your Mom had a wonderful day of Westminster, dinner, and your bday!
> Lobster and Champagne! You scored big time, Tyler. You deserve it!


Thanks, Jill. Only the best for little man, Tyler 


Cosy said:


> Happy birthday, Tyler!


Thanks Brit!!


yeagerbum said:


> Happy birthday Tyler!!   It's still your birthday on west coast time  I'm super happy to hear that you had a great time and I can't wait to see the pictures handsome little guy!


Sarah - don't encourage Tyler to put the squeeze on us for treats any longer than is necessary. We'll have to mortgage the apt to pay for them. :HistericalSmiley:


edelweiss said:


> Tyler, I wished you a H B on Ullana's post as it was also her b-day, but anyhow:
> 
> Happy Birthday sweet guy!
> I know you have been getting way too much attention of late, but hey, it's your special day & Valentines & all those ladies coming into your home----well, time to take a snooze and count your blessings!
> We love you Tyler man.


Yup Tyler was all partied out (as I think I was). He's been dragging around wondering where all those hot mamas went to. :w00t:


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Sue, he has all the girls wanting to wish him a Happy Birthday!!! You go Tyler......Such a cutie pie!!!!!:wub:


Thanks Dianne. I'm so lucky to have him in my life. In fact I was tempted ot check everyone's bags when the SM aunties left. :smrofl:


kathym said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYLER


Thanks so much Kathy and Baci :chili::chili:


uniquelovdolce said:


> tyler , u are definitely spoiled baby , lobster and champagne , adorable , cant wait to see pics !!!!


Liza - I know you're in Miami now. Tyler wishes he was there. Come to think of it, Dolce probably does too. :HistericalSmiley:


missiek said:


> Happy Belated birthday Tyler!!!!! You are a much-loved little fluff!


Thanks so much Kelly. When I saw your pups it made me think how sad it was not to have even seen Tyler when he was little.


mom2bijou said:


> WOOHOO!!!! It arrived on his Birthday and Valentine's Day! I love that Ty and Em each got each other. Just absolute perfection. Lynn so be a matchmaker on million dollar matchmaker LOL!!!!!


Tammy - you and the kids are the best!! Love sharing the birthday/val day with Emma. So special. :chili:


Alexa said:


> Happy belated Birthday, sweet Tyler!
> 
> Hope you had a fantastic day and as I can see you really got spoiled!
> 
> ...


Hope that Ullana had a wonderful birthday too. :wub::wub:


njdrake said:


> Happy Birthday Tyler!!
> Big hugs for all of us. :wub:


Thanks Jane. Right back at you all. :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bibu said:


> Happy Birthday Tyler!!!! I hope you enjoy your lobster and champagne! Yummy!


Thanks Cory. I tried to get Tyler to share but he wanted the good stuff all to himself. He pushed a can of dog food across the floor to me with a can opener. :w00t::angry:


Rocky's Mom said:


> How in the world did I miss one of my favorite "nephews" birthday?:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Hope you had a FANTASTIC birthday for a super cute boy...Awntie Dianne could kick herself for forgetting your special day. In fact, I just did! :smstarz:


I don't know how you missed it Dianne. But Tyler and I totally forgive you.:wub: It was a very busy weekend. Don't know if you saw his Smilebox reveal but if not it's here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/111774-tylers-bday-vday-thanks-pictures.html


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Tyler a belated Happy Birthday to you! I see you have 2 Valentines this year, sweet little Emma and your mom. Lucky boy!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Tyler, Dixie is really on my case because I missed your birthday. I'm so sorry sweetie. I really feel bad but I know you definitely were not neglected. Lobster and champagne indeed! A very happy belated birthday Tyler!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Hey Tyler a belated Happy Birthday to you! I see you have 2 Valentines this year, sweet little Emma and your mom. Lucky boy!:wub::wub::wub:


Yes he's got two women fighting over him, Brenda. What's a boy to do? :HistericalSmiley:


Dixie's Mama said:


> Tyler, Dixie is really on my case because I missed your birthday. I'm so sorry sweetie. I really feel bad but I know you definitely were not neglected. Lobster and champagne indeed! A very happy belated birthday Tyler!!:wub:


Dixie, tell your mom it's okay. It kind of extends my birthday a few more days. If only there was more lobster and champagne!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww. Happy belated birthday, Tyler! From Tchelsi, Tater and Heidi.


----------

